# Reps details



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi folks 
Think it's time for us to update all our reps details, 
Could you send me a p/m with your details, name, address, mobile number, and area you are currently covering. Once we have them those guys that don't have a reps email address we will get you sorted out 

Cheers trev


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A good Idea & About time to.
I needed to check TTOC site recently for some one else & was surprised how out of date the Reps list was. :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers mate, we still have yours on the Christmas list god knows why :wink:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

PM sent


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Cheers Jorge


----------



## Oldcrow (May 6, 2002)

Think i sent mine over recently Trev?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You did mate cheers


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Is it possible to produce a map, with each region colour coded, and linked to reps contact details?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

spike said:


> Is it possible to produce a map, with each region colour coded, and linked to reps contact details?


Hi, There used to be one, but can't find it now. Perhaps when TTOC reps list is up to date it will reappear.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=120
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

did send mine Trev 

J
xx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

got yours Jess


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Have a look at the reps contact page now, I'm getting there 

Need some photos now...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, A good Idea & About time to.
> I needed to check TTOC site recently for some one else & was surprised how out of date the Reps list was. :?
> Hoggy.


Hi, Pleased to see that TTOC Regional Reps list/map now up to date. 8) So have a check.
Hoggy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nem said:


> Need some photos now...


Does it have to be clean?

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Need some photos now...
> ...


Not if you like it dirty...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what have you heard about me? 

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

send me the photos by PM, and i'll let you know if you should make them public or not lol


----------

